# Help removing spigot top from soda bottle



## donalddarneille

I recently aquired a soda fountain bottle, complete with the spigot top. The inside appears to be stained, but for the life of me I can not figure out how to remove the top! Any one know to get one of these things apart? Can it be put back on after it has been removed?

 Here is the bottle:

 Etching reads: 

 MONOGRAM/DELICIOUS/DRINKS/NEW YORK/N.Y./REGISTERED/CONTENTS 26 FL. OZS.

 Bottom Etching reads:

 BOTTLE/MADE/IN/CZECHOSLOVAKIA


----------



## donalddarneille

While on the subject these two finally made it into the tumbler, a "BALM THOUSAND FLOWERS" and a "PIONEER SODA WORKS, P.O.", both are on a five day cycle, will post pics when they come out.


----------



## blobbottlebob

Hey Donald,
 To remove the spigot on the seltzer;
 Put your left hand palm down on the shoulders of the seltzer. Wedge the bottom ring (the first metal part of the siphon) between your thumb and pointer finger so that you are holding it firmly. Grab the spout (where seltzer comes out) and turn it counterclockwise while holding that bottom ring tightly between your left hand finger and thumb. With any luck, the spout will unthread right off. 
 If this doesn't work, there is a special tool that works and some advanced collectors have them. In my experience, they almost always come off by hand. 
 Pics to follow. . .


----------



## donalddarneille

Thanks, will give it a try...... with the luck I've been having maybe I should wait til you post step by step pics... Lol!


----------



## slag pile digger

Hey BBB,
        Thanks for the info on removing the spigot top... worked perfect.. Will it ever work again, like for a soap dispenser or something? Does it have to be really tight for the bottle to work? thanks in advance. SPD


----------



## blobbottlebob

Hey Donald,
 I never got around to posting pics. Too darn busy. If you're still waiting for them let me know and I'll try again tomorrow night late. 

 Hey SPD,
 I can't speak for anything but seltzers. Obviously, you want to be careful with using too much force or you could damage almost anything.


----------



## donalddarneille

Thanks Bob, I tried the method for removal by hand you suggested, and it still wont budge! I work as a die grinder on titanium air frames and have built up one hell of a grip, so pretty sure if I am following your instructions right then this will not open by hand. The seltzer spigot seems to be made of rather soft metal, most likely zink or pewter. Would regular slip joint pliers with padded jaws be advisable for loosening the top, or would it be better to soak it in penetrating oil and trying hand removal again? With metal this soft I am hesitant to proceed for fear of causing damage, not sure what the bottle is worth but would hate to do it any harm. Thanks again for any advise you may have.


----------



## chosi

I'm a weakling, and I've found that I have to use a pair of channel-lock pliers on the ring, and turn the spigot with my hand.  I usually use a towel or something so that the pliers don't scratch the ring.


----------



## chosi

Here's a photo of one that half-way unscrewed, if that helps.


----------



## chosi

And here it is fully removed.  The ring was in 2 pieces.


----------



## donalddarneille

Thanks, that does help. I'll give the pliers and towel a try! Great close up and detailed photos chosi, thanks again.


----------



## Slaneyview

Hello Everybody - My first post on this forum - only discovered it tonight! I've been collecting everything for more years than I care to remember. I have a problem similar but worse than that discussed above by donalddarneille - my soda siphon is extremely rare possible the only one from the producer to survive and it has river water in it. It was discovered years ago in a local river that was being dredged in Enniscorthy, County Wexford in the Republic of Ireland - it passed through several hands before I was given it about 8 years ago. It is especially precious to me as the business named on the siphon belongs to a relation of mine but I can't get the top off to clean it properly. Twisting it off would be out of the questioN as there is the remains of a lead (?) seal in place - see photograph. Any help would be greatly appreciated!




 Thanks.


----------



## blobbottlebob

Welcome Slaney,
 It looks to me like the two metal pieces at the bottom of the top siphon part just corroded badly. You still may be able to unscrew the top but there is a risk that you will break the corroded pieces. Even the spigot removing tool may wreck that corroded metal. If you don't want to risk any damage, I'd leave it as found.


----------



## Slaneyview

Thanks *blobbottlebob*, that's why I have left it so long and done nothing but it really needs a good clean to bring it back to its former glory. I have learnt through experience with anything old to do nothing unless absolutely certain of the outcome.


----------



## cyberdigger

Does the writing on the bottle match the writing on the spigot?? I mean the same company? If not, it might be better to replace the spigot with a nicer one.
 You get it off by holding the ring at the bottom with a wrench while twisting the spigot to unscrew.. might need a squirt of WD40 on it first..
 If the spigot and bottle are from the same company, try soaking in a calcium lime and rust remover, it might improve the spigot's condition..


----------



## donalddarneille

Tried every thing suggested, still cant get the spigot to budge!  Guess I'll have to live with it as is. Here is another shot of the "Balm of Thousand Flowers" I posted in the same thread:


----------



## donalddarneille

And a picture of the green bottle before tumbling.....


----------



## radiorich

hello donalddarneille,
 you use a tumbler to clean your bottles.
 I'm know to this forum .
 normaly I just use the deep sank and clean the bottles .

 I've got eveything from pop bottle to med bottles even milk ones to.

 most of mine are like later then 1900 .

 Rich
 P.S. I do have a few like your flowers bottle but not that same one thou.


----------

